

NodeJS HTTP Framework claimed as speeder than Express JS - arunoda
https://github.com/guileen/kick.js

======
pyrotechnick
Unfortunately, this is like comparing apples and oranges.

Express provides more robust routing, content negotiation, view rendering and
partial support, environment based configuration, etc, etc. I presume if
kick.js eventually achieves feature parity with Express, kick.js will incur a
performance penalty as much, if not more, than Express.

A more fair comparison could be made between kick.js and something lower-level
such as connect (<https://github.com/senchalabs/connect>). Or better yet,
between kick.js and a "raw" node http server.

Also, the name is somewhat taken: <https://github.com/mortennobel/KickJS/>

